# Pig Pens



## SarahFair (Sep 23, 2009)

I am looking into getting a piglet or two and raise them as meat pigs. I would rather do it this winter to help keep the smell down.

Ive been doing reading here and there for the past few weeks and I am a little confused about the size of the pen and the material I need for it. 

The type of fencing I have now is 5 ft welded wire tightened in 8 foot sections by 4" round posts. Id like to keep the fencing and posts matching throughout but am not sure this will hold a 200lb pig. I would also like to take height of the 2 sides of fencing I have to put up down to 3 - 4ft.
To help keep them in I was planning on putting up some electric fence about 3 - 6" inside the welded wire to prevent them from rooting under or pushing on it. 

The size of the pen I was planning on a 16x24' pen for one pig. I have read go bigger and I have read that a 7x10' pen would work.. 
I havent found too much on housing yet. Any information is appreciated.

I was planning on keeping these pigs till they were 4-6 months and have them take the hard grassy soil and till it up for a garden. Come spring plant the garden and plant a section of the garden for the next fall pigs.
Anyone ever used their pigs to till their garden?
How muddy and stinky will it get and at what rate? (I know their stink level depends on what they eat..)


To keep the pen attractive (and somewhat out of view from neighbors) I was going to plant some double knock out roses infront of the pen. Would this entice the pig to escape?


Do you have pictures or examples of your pens?
Any advice, hints, stories of pigs youd like to share I would love reading.

Thanks


----------



## gaited horse (Oct 10, 2009)

I raised three pigs for 4-h in a 16 by 16 foot pen and they did well I did walk them tho.


----------

